# Manual Orbit Anti-Siphon Valve Leaking....



## Loms1977 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi All -

A little info about my irrigation system. New to me home, irrigation system many,many years old. Was fine the first year we were in the home. The original Orbit Manual Anti-Siphon valve started leaking from the lid one day. I took it apart, noticed the little internal pick was torn. Due to its age, I replaced the entire anti-siphon valve with a new one. Once installed and water turned back on, no leaks. After sprinklers ran their first cycle, water leaking out of the lid again. Took off lid, made sure the pick inside was ok, reassembled, water back on, no leaks. Sprinklers ran that afternoon again, when they turned off, lid leaking again. Took apart, reassembled, water back on, no leak. It did not leak for weeks, then yesterday morning, sprinklers turn off, lid leaking again.

No rhyme or reason to why it leaks. Its 12" above sprinkler system, internal parts not damaged, but it leaks on occasion after sprinklers run.

We are headed out of town, want to fix before leaving.

Any thoughts?

_Orbit 3/4 in. Manual Plastic Anti-Siphon Control Valve_


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

@g-man might be able to help


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm no irrigation expert, but could it be doing its job? My understanding of anti siphon valves is that they work by bleeding back flow off from the "lid" area when it's encountered, so maybe that's what's happening?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One way to check if it is leaking or just doing its thing is to look at the meter. If it is leaking, the meter will go up.

I don't have experience with these.


----------

